# Brown, filamentous algae -- does not go away!



## tsunami

I am having persistent problems with a brown, soft, filamentous algae in my 10g aquarium. It is very soft textured and waves in the water current. It seems to like attacking the base of the stems first before moving up toward the crown. It is VERY easy to remove from plants simply by a light rub with the water siphon at water changes. It looks like detritus and makes the aquarium look "dirty." 

The aquarium has been set up since around Halloween and rescaped about two weeks ago to its final 'look'. 

Here are my aquarium conditions:
10g
DIY CO2 (2, 2 liter bottles) fed into a mini-vortex reactor
4wpg PC (1x40w)
NO3: 5-10ppm
PO4: 0.5-1ppm
Dosing 3mL TMG, 4mL Flourish weekly right now... gradually increasing, and just starting to get healthy growth out of my Rotala Nanjenshan and M. umbrosum again. However, since increasing trace dosing, I am starting to get more "green dust" algae on the glass again.

I will post pictures tonight of the plant. Seems like a nice crop of it is coming up on the hairgrass. I will also photograph the whole tank (it's more filled in now, considerably, since getting Greg's plants). 

Carlos


----------



## Gomer

All my brown filimentous algae and green dust went away when I upped the CO2 and cut all nutrients in half.


----------



## MantisX

Phil susgested to me that I lower my phosphates to get rid of it. I was having a problem with very high phosphates(5ppm or more) but since I installed more lighting over my 30, it seems to have burned through it all except 2ppm. I am starting to notice that every water change/manual removal, it is starting to fade away. It really seems to attack anything that doesnt grow extremely fast. The only thing it didnt carpet the whole time was my riccia luckily.


----------



## Simpte 27

Hey! one thing I do know about! Brown algae is cause by many reasons, some being stated above (PO4, low current) but the main cause is water high in silicates. Increased lighting, more flow and lower Phosphates will rid your tank of this "algae" in time. Manually remove what you can from decorations, tank walls ect...


----------



## tsunami

Considering my phosphate levels, I do not think that is the problem.... nor can I blame iron. I have been, basically, starving my plants of traces lately in the belief that it may be causing the problems. The plants have not responded well to this treatment.

Keep in mind, this is not the typical encrusting brown algae. Otos do not eat it (cannot eat it). This stuff is like stringy, fluffy brown cotton.

I will raise water current, filtration, and CO2 this week. 

Carlos


----------



## pineapple

Simpte 27 said:


> but the main cause is water high in silicates.


(a) What is your evidence? Where is the research? Please back up your advice with some research links or other evidence.

(b) Silicates are, in general, of a low solubility and are more or less inert as far as I am aware (as a qualified geologist who studied mineralogy and lithology). But then again, I might be wrong. We live and learn!

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Simpte 27

Although his algae isn't what I thought it was (for normally brown algae are diatoms)
Ask and you shall recieve....... 

http://www.algone.com/diatoms.htm
This is where I started my search when I began looking into algaes....

This is where I went next.....
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Algae/algae-randall.html
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/algae.htm
http://www.manateemiddle.org/pollutionsolution/newpage23.htm


----------



## pineapple

Thanks for the references. Interesting that Karen Randall should say:



> In an older tank, the presence of diatoms usually signals a deficient supply of light, and or high levels of silicate. The problem can usually be remedied by carefully increasing the lighting on the tank. If lighting is not the problem, the other possibility is an excess of silicates in the water. These can be removed using a silicate adsorbing resin in your filter.


But I am very skeptical about that.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Simpte 27

In my experiences with diatoms (and I get them often doing 100% waterchanges on my betta jars 50+), I get them on the second day as none of my jars have lights and no current. I also get them when I set up a breeding tank (10 gallon) but they are usually gone by the time my fry hatch. Never had a problem with them even in my low light tanks once the tank is cycled.


----------



## tsunami

I don't think these are diatoms. I found some of these photos on plantedtank.net.. even a movie! This is what I have. I thought I had gotten rid of it after I scrubbed the tank down completely, upheaveled the substrate, started using a mini-canister, etc but it seems to be gradually creeping back in on thr 5th day. I've also started dosing Excel and using larger DIY CO2 bottles (2L instead of 1.5L). :shock:

They make the aquarium look extremely dirty despite any attempts to keep it sparkling clean.

http://photos.imageevent.com/audiom...ae/Mov01743.mpg

When severe, it can form these horrid tumbles of fluffy growth which fall apart easily. Not easy to remove because it falls apart in your hands:









Carlos


----------



## IUnknown

> but the main cause is water high in silicates.


I've read this as well. Is this a new substrate Carlos? Diatoms are associated with new tanks because of the silicates in the new substrate. What you have in the picture you provided is one type of algae (fuzz or something) that is covered by diatoms. I don't have the algae problems, but with my new 2 month old flourite tank the glosso gets this brown dust on it, which makes it look dirty. I would wait it out, it will go away on its own, once the tank balances out.

Focus on the underlying algae. Is the tank heavily planted?


----------



## MantisX

Any updates on this algae Tsunami? I also still have it. Its in small portions, but still there. I even ran my tank with zeroed out phosphates and an extra filter for circulation with no changes.

MantisX


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle

I have it in my ten gallon, but now blue/green algae is also appearing!


----------



## Andrey

Any updates on this algae Tsunami? 
Do you know the solution how to get rid of it?
Unfortunately i also have it.


----------



## tsunami

It just went way by itself, after constant pruning off of leaves and cleaning up. I believe that outfitting my 10g with a Zoomed canister filter which improved both filtration and water flow helped significantly with my problem. Partially, I think I needed a higher performance filter due to the large quantity of wood. Partially, I think it was the tank just going through its initial algae bloom phase.  

Carlos


----------



## Andrey

interesting... I got them when tank was a year old.
I have less but they still exist on some leaves. 
I would be glad to rid of them, just do not know how. ](*,)


----------

